# can pkg get info on a port not installed?



## Swapjim (Oct 25, 2017)

I want to get info on a port, so I do:


```
# pkg info certbot
pkg: No package(s) matching certbot
```
The port exists:


```
# pkg searc certbot
py27-certbot-0.18.2,1          Let's Encrypt client
```
but I can't get the info about it. However, I can get info on a port I have installed:


```
# pkg info irssi
irssi-1.0.5,1
Name           : irssi
Version        : 1.0.5,1
Installed on   : Tue Oct 24 17:31:05 2017 EEST
[the rest of the info is ommited]
```
Is this normal or is there something wrong with pkg on my system?

I'm running 11.1-RELEASE-p1 fully updated with all ports fully updated. This installation has had a number of minor and major version upgrades. I'm forgetting how many.


----------



## Maxnix (Oct 25, 2017)

For packages that are not installed, you should use pkg-rquery(8).


----------

